# HAuNTcon 2010



## Spookineer

Anyone else going? http://hauntcon.com/


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm Going - just booked my room at the Ramada


----------



## asterix0

I registered today.


----------



## operatingnurse

Could anyone tell me how this compares with Transworld or Midwest Haunter's Convention?


----------



## The Watcher

Me and Mama will be there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

operatingnurse said:


> Could anyone tell me how this compares with Transworld or Midwest Haunter's Convention?


Hauntcon : 


> Designed by Haunters, for Haunters of every age and level of experience, HAuNTcon brings people together who love Haunted Houses and Halloween for a fun filled three days and nights of Haunter Education, Tours of Local Haunted Houses, a packed Tradeshow Floor, Hearse Show and an incredible Costume Ball!


TransWorld's Annual Halloween & Attractions Show :


> The Annual Halloween & Attractions Show continues its tradition of creating a unique business environment designed to allow buyers to meet face-to-face with exhibitors. Our exhibitors bring all the newest products and classic designs, providing buyers with a one-stop shopping experience. With thousands of products in hundreds of categories, buyers will find everything they need to stock their businesses and make their time at the show a success.


TransWorld's International Halloween, Costume & Party Show : 
http://hcpshow.com/
Another show that features costumes and party stuff. It used to be part of the Halloween & Attractions Show but it split off last year.

Midwest Haunters Convention : 


> The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during our unique social activities. We'll offer 1st class haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the IAHA Scariest Character Contest). "Haunters" are always welcome here!


----------



## Spookineer

The Watcher said:


> Me and Mama will be there.


Cool! See you there!


----------



## Palehorse

*fired up!*

I went to the MHC last year and was blown away. When I found out that Hauntcon was in my stomping ground I was excited to say the least. I will be there everyday and also hitting the MHC again this year. Gotta get better, gotta learn more gotta......SCARE MORE!


----------



## The Watcher

*HauntCon 2010*

Well we are heading out tomorrow night early to Saturday mourning. I am so excited. Leather face will be there to sign autos Saturday and Sunday, 3D projection Classes, the air chair simulator, tour at Universal and Busch Gardens and get to spend some times with the Florida Haunters. Yep really excited. Saturday Night I will be in my Nemesis Costume. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Ghostess

*sigh* I wish I was going, especially with it being so close.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Youy should D...no excuses and it will be sometime before you'll have a chance of it being so close.


Ghostess said:


> *sigh* I wish I was going, especially with it being so close.


----------



## Ghostess

Bah... going requires money, which I have a _negative_ amount of these days.


----------



## Spookineer

We're here! Arrived late yesterday in time to catch the LED seminar and meet up with Watcher and wife Becky who introduced us to Cylonfrogqueen and hubby Hamm. Looking forward to a full day of seminars today. Let the playtime begin...


----------

